# Giulietta Simionato sings as a...lyric soprano



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

her voice truly pulled a Regina Resnik here: dropping from a bright, youthful lyric soprano down to a formidable dramatic mezzo.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My favorite mezzo -- she can do anything she puts her mind to.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It sounds to me as if she isn't comfortable in the higher parts of that piece and she still sounds like a mezzo (albeit a light one) to my ear. Her voice did develop as her career progressed though: compare her Amneris on the Cetra Aida with the 1961 Tokyo performance where she digs down into a colourful chest voice or her Decca and EMI Trovatores for similar differences.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She had a solid high C, but it wasn't very pretty from what little I heard. I think she took the C's as Adalgisa. Her Amneris is absolutely spine chilling. Speight Jenkins, who knew opera, said she was the best Ameneris he had ever heard till he heard Stephanie Blythe. Giuletta looked better in the costume most likely. She was built most wonderously!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

The Conte said:


> It sounds to me as if she isn't comfortable in the higher parts of that piece and she still sounds like a mezzo (albeit a light one) to my ear. Her voice did develop as her career progressed though: compare her Amneris on the Cetra Aida with the 1961 Tokyo performance where she digs down into a colourful chest voice or her Decca and EMI Trovatores for similar differences.
> 
> N.


sounds pretty comfortable here at least. probably not so much later as the voice became deeper


----------

